# Two ER visits in one day?



## LUDS (Nov 7, 2012)

Can a practitioner bill 2 Emergency Dept visits on the same date?  MUE edits state 1 unit per day.  MUE editis for a facility, however, show a max of 2 units.  Are all services from both visits combined?  You can't really assign a higher level Emergency Dept code if the key components aren't there.  There is no time factor in the ED visit descriptions.  Can a modifier be added to indicate both were medically necessary?  Example:  Pt was seen early in the day for depression.  Later in the evening, same pt. presents to ER with broken hand.


----------



## codingkath (Nov 7, 2012)

*2 visits same day*

As far as I know it is two separate visits. So you should be able to charge for both. If it is a medicare patient then you can only charge 1 visit per day.


----------

